# COI Calculations - What generation should I be looking at?



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Disclaimer: this question comes from very limited knowledge of genetics.

I am continuing to try and research different aspects of genetic/health testing, and I have been looking up a number of Standards from a specific breeder that I may consider in the future. The majority of 5th gen COIs from that breeder are at or below 1% with a few outliers that are a bit higher but all sub 5%; however, when you go out to 7th generation COI, it inflates to 3-5% range on some dogs, and then at 12th gen, there's a range on some of 7-10%. 

I'm impressed by the marked drop, as it indicates selective, intentional diversification in breeding, but what I am wondering is: what generation should I be looking at as the most meaningful? (FTR, the dogs are CHIC cert, and I'll also be asking about VGL as well).


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Are you looking at standards? If ask about the Wycliffe percentage. It's a significant bottle neck, and too far back to really show up on even 10 generation COI calculations. 

Annie has a low COI - but I discovered later that both parents have a relatively high Wycliffe percentage. Not as high as some lines, but higher than others. Basically her parents were likely as closely related as cousins. She also has Addison's. It occurred after some trauma, so not convinced her health issues are due to her breeding, but if I get another standard, I will be asking about Wycliffe, and will be looking for diversity testing.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Are they pedigree COI or genetic COI? Pedigree-wise, Simon should have a low COI, since in three generations, there is not a single repeated name. However, according to Embark, his COI is 18%.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> Are they pedigree COI or genetic COI? Pedigree-wise, Simon should have a low COI, since in three generations, there is not a single repeated name. However, according to Embark, his COI is 18%.


COI is pedigree based, I assume, as I located the dogs on Poodle Database. 

@For Want of Poodle Yes, I'm looking at Standards. I have heard of the Wycliffe bottleneck. 

I have yet to have serious discussions with the breeder in question - am doing my due diligence first so that I come in asking the right questions/knowing the right info if I do decide to have a chat with her.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

I've gone down the rabbit hole on genetic expression, COI, and genetic testing. For those of you who are prone to nerding out (and need a kick in the pants to get you out of paralysis of analysis), I found this wonderful webinar from Dr. Claire Wade from University of Sydney (who breeds Tollers). 

Link to a Quick Bio on Dr. Wade as well.


----------

